# Budapest. The city of amazing mix of styles.



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Did you also take pictures of some of the less photogenic neighbourhoods? It would be interesting to see a range.



Not exactly. I have small collection of strangely shaped or badly proportioned objects, but I cannot say that they are not photogenic 



DSC07710



This could be Inca building...

DSC07652


DSC07713


DSC08053


DSC08077


DSC08078


DSC08079


DSC08081


DSC08082


DSC08083


DSC08193


DSC08198


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Fabulous pics, Igor! :applause:
> And you had "Kaiserwetter" - Sisi would have liked it!
> At the right side is "Buda", and left is "Pest", am I right?
> Is Buda the rich and touristy part of town or are there glamorous places in Pest as well?



It depends upon where did you place right & left.
Buda is on the high bank (Frida Kahlo exibition), Parlament building is on the Pest side.
There are nice places on both sides. Besides, in between there is large island with vast park.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

P9057093 

The guard.

P9057095 

P9057097 

P9057098 

DSC07624 

DSC07623 

DSC07625 

DSC07626 

P9057099 

P9057101 

The Ethnographic Museum. No, I wasn't there.

DSC07622 

DSC07628


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely impressions, Igor - many favourites! :applause:


shik2005 said:


> DSC07626
> 
> P9057099
> 
> P9057101


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

DSC07630


DSC07633


DSC07632


DSC07629


DSC07635


DSC07641


DSC07642


DSC07643


DSC07644


DSC07645


DSC07647


DSC07646


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow, Wonderful pictures, Igor! The city looks spectacular.


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Budapest is an amazing metropolis! I have been living here for 2 years, after more than 6 in Paris. And all I can say is that the Hungarian capital is becoming better and better as a place to live.

Although less developed in many aspects, my personal opinion is that Budapest is more of a bustling city than Vienna or Prague. It is very difficult to get bored here! . And at least for me it is very interesting to see all those buildings being renovated. It gives the feeling that the city is going through a re-birth period. I can only imagine that, once the majority of these buildings get renovated, the city itself will shine a lot and attract even more tourists every year. 

By the way, very nice photos!!! Congratulations!!! :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Igor :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Gorgeous! :applause:
Especially love the last two pics, Igor!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Delightful little footbridge, there.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for these amazing photos from a great city! :applause:


----------



## Brenda goats (Aug 15, 2008)

Communist Hungary


----------



## Brenda goats (Aug 15, 2008)

social realist Sports themed statues, from the communist era.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

P9057126


P9067134


P9067136


P9067137


P9067141


P9067144


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great to have you back, dear Igor! 
Fabulous night shots, of which this one is my favourite:



shik2005 said:


> P9067136


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you very much, Silvia. And I wish you to recover as soon as possible.


P9067145


P9067147


P9067148


P9067152


P9067155


P9067156


P9067157


P9067158


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic night impressions again! :applause:



shik2005 said:


> Thank you very much, Silvia. And I wish you to recover as soon as possible.


Thank you, Igor, but I fear this eye problem has come to stay. 
I (and some others here) hope for a miracle.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Buda side. Fisherman's Bastion and surroundings


DSC07792


DSC07795


DSC07794


DSC07799


DSC07798


DSC07800


DSC07805


DSC07806


DSC07809


DSC07813


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

This city is a beauty. Your photos, as always, wonderful, Igor!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Gratteciel said:


> This city is a beauty. Your photos, as always, wonderful, Igor!



Thank you, Roberto 



DSC07815


DSC07816


DSC07817


DSC07821


DSC07820


DSC07822


DSC07832


DSC07834


DSC07840


DSC07836


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Budapest


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful new set, Igor!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates


----------

